# Are Whites Treefrogs noise at night?



## H.Allen (Sep 10, 2009)

I am interested in them and would put them in my room but i was wondering if they would keep me awake all night?


----------



## Frogmad (Nov 10, 2008)

mine set off at different times, evening is their fave time though in my house. I do know some that call through the night
Also it depends if you end up with a male as the females dont call!


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

No, my male does not go off every night anyway and it doesn't last too long. Mine are in my room and i have had no problems.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

I have 4 whites in our bedroom :lol2:

Last night the same one called 4 times and twice during the day when I wasnt at work,love the noise,hubby doesnt:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## HS (Mar 19, 2008)

We have two that regularly call at night. They also call when the hoover starts, when the hairdryer is on and when the Tings Tings (That's not my name) comes on the radio, amongst other times.
Bt it is not unpleasant, especially when compared to the Tings Tings.:whistling2:


----------



## bigeyedfrog (Sep 13, 2009)

Ours can start making noise at anytime but always after we spray there tank little things lol


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

ours call at random times and its always some noise of the telly that sets them off, passing police cars also make them start up


----------



## matt1983 (Apr 9, 2008)

males when they get a to adult bout 2 years old can be very noisy i had to get rid of my two as my male would keep me awake all night i my mum got real pissed . I was also not allowed to move them out of my room so i got a tokay gecko instead and he makes some noise but isn't as bad.


----------



## CommanderPayne (Apr 27, 2009)

It really doesdepend on the frogs. Ours do and are very loud, they have woken my husband and I up occasionally. So i wouldn't suggest in your room. But saying that I have been wrong.


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Mine arent noisy at all


----------



## H.Allen (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks for your help.

I am still interested in the frogs but i just had 12 axolotls hatch so i got my hands full!

Something to bear in mind for the future though.


----------



## dracco (May 17, 2008)

mines is very noisy cant hear the telly over it and he goes on all through the night some times


----------

